# Salmon Fishing



## huntress74 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know where the salmon are running right now in the iosco county and surrounding areas? Thanks!!


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

salmon do not run ,they swim!!!!!!!!!!! lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntress74 (Aug 10, 2005)

HAHA you had your laugh, very funny. I was posting this queston for my husband who has just last year moved to Mi. and loves to fish, but has never fished salmon, and is very interested in doing so.........I know the cold weather brings them up the river, but was wondering if anyone had been up in the oscoda area and had any luck? I love a smart a$$, dont get me wrong, but a serious answer to my question would have been nice too.........


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Try posting your question in the Northeast Rivers section, you'll get more views and responses there...  From what I have heard, it hasn't been great, but there a few fish to be had.


----------

